# Yup, another new guy here..



## jinxliveson (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not in it for the money or a full time job. I just have a limb hanging to close to my house that I want to remove. Got a few bids to have it done by the "pro's". But I can't afford there prices. Looked in to it and found it was cheaper to buy the stuff needed to do the job and bite the bullet and do it myself. But on thing I'm unsure of is what method to use to tie the block in with to rigg the limb. The limb itself if not all that big and is alive. Just want to make sure that the block does not come untied. Any info will be very helpfull.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jul 8, 2010)

jinxliveson said:


> I'm not in it for the money or a full time job. I just have a limb hanging to close to my house that I want to remove. Got a few bids to have it done by the "pro's". But I can't afford there prices. Looked in to it and found it was cheaper to buy the stuff needed to do the job and bite the bullet and do it myself. But on thing I'm unsure of is what method to use to tie the block in with to rigg the limb. The limb itself if not all that big and is alive. Just want to make sure that the block does not come untied. Any info will be very helpfull.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you're asking these questions, then you're likely to mess the job up. You'll either get hurt, killed, or send the branch through your roof. Either way, it would have been cheaper to pay the pro that has the equipment and experience to do the job properly.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with Buddha, unless you have climbing experience and just are concerned about proper rigging you might be biting off more than you can chew. But it seems like you're going to do this anyway regardless of the advice you receive here. So do you have any climbing experience or own any climbing equipment?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 8, 2010)

I seriously doubt that you can buy all the stuff needed to do the job for less than what a company will charge to do it.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 8, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> This thread belongs in the 'jokes and funny photos' forum!
> 
> 
> Worried about a pulley coming untied?
> ...



I don't like climbing trees, I suggest you just drop the whole tree and save the $$$ for not buying rigging gear.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 8, 2010)

How about some pictures of the tree and situation?


----------



## lxt (Jul 8, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> This thread belongs in the 'jokes and funny photos' forum!
> 
> 
> Worried about a pulley coming untied?
> ...





LOL.....it does belong there! *WHY???? *do we entertain idiots like this with any advice? how many of you dingy`s ive seen come on here ask crap like this & then get mad & start a verbal war cause we are telling you the truth!



LXT.............


----------



## Industry (Jul 8, 2010)

I realize that this will come across as me just being an A-hole, but if the limb is as simple as you seem to think it is there is NO WAY you are going to buy all the gear you need to do this safely for less than a local pro would charge unless you are getting raped on price. 
decent saddle: $200
Proper rope for hanging around on: $100
Rope for rigging: $100
Block for rigging: $75
Lunch+beers for your rigging help: $25

That's $500+ for proper gear and that ASSUMES you know what you are doing. 
this limb must be Pretty good size to be more than 5 bills. You obviously already have a saw, so perhaps you could get one of the more reputable services in the area to simply put it on the ground and you can cut it up and haul the brush away on your own. That would bring the cost down a bit. 

We really don't tell guys this job is dangerous because we are trying to get you to pay for our services. This is a Dangerous job and when you combine that with inexperience, then add rigging of ANY kind the danger level SKYROCKETS. We simply don't want to see anyone hurt.


----------



## Onelick (Jul 8, 2010)

Where in Pa are you?


----------



## jinxliveson (Jul 9, 2010)

Onelick said:


> Where in Pa are you?



I'm up in Harveys Lake. And yes I have some climbing experience. Mostly rock, but have been up a few trees in the past. I got some gear already that is only a month old from a buddy that was just in a car wreck and need the money. My kit includes the fallowing:
- wide back 4-dee saddle
- 2-in-1 flip line
- Buckingham steel spurs
- 1/2" 12 strand climbing line (150' in lenght)
- 3 auto locking carabiners ( to tie-in with)

So yes I have some gear to do this job. Not quite everthing yet. I been up trees to remove limbs to prevent widow makers doing firewood. I just never used a block yet. I just don't like having this limb close to the house were my 2yr old son sleeps at night. I might be able to get away with a slow hing cut, but i would rather have control of parts of the limb on its way to the ground.


----------



## Onelick (Jul 10, 2010)

sorry, too far away for me to help you out...


----------



## treemandan (Jul 10, 2010)

jinxliveson said:


> I'm up in Harveys Lake. And yes I have some climbing experience. Mostly rock, but have been up a few trees in the past. I got some gear already that is only a month old from a buddy that was just in a car wreck and need the money. My kit includes the fallowing:
> - wide back 4-dee saddle
> - 2-in-1 flip line
> - Buckingham steel spurs
> ...



Oh, then you got it made. Head on up there, toss a line through a crotch and use it to lower the branches. You get this one done and you will be ready for the next. Keep in mind spikes are mainly for takedowns, not trimming.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 10, 2010)

jinxliveson said:


> I'm up in Harveys Lake. And yes I have some climbing experience. Mostly rock, but have been up a few trees in the past. I got some gear already that is only a month old from a buddy that was just in a car wreck and need the money. My kit includes the fallowing:
> - wide back 4-dee saddle
> - 2-in-1 flip line
> - Buckingham steel spurs
> ...




so the limb in question is big enough to crush a roof and continue down thru a room.


let the pros handle this.


----------



## Treecutr (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like a $150 job?? vs risk your life/limb?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 10, 2010)

If your deductible is cheaper than the job save the money on the block and climbing gear and just climb a ladder and cut through with a saw zaw , put it through the roof and call the home owners , were going through a dry spell now and the chances of water damage are slim.. seriously think about it , if ya need help give a ring heres my number (856) 867- 5309


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jul 11, 2010)

jinxliveson said:


> I'm up in Harveys Lake. And yes I have some climbing experience. Mostly rock, but have been up a few trees in the past. I got some gear already that is only a month old from a buddy that was just in a car wreck and need the money. My kit includes the fallowing:
> - wide back 4-dee saddle
> - 2-in-1 flip line
> - Buckingham steel spurs
> ...


While some people here have given quite terse comments, I'm sure you can see that nobody has endorsed the idea of you tackling the job without the proper equipment and training. We tell you this because we know the risks and how easily something can go catastrophically wrong. We also know how easy it is for someone to get hurt or property to get damaged. Please don't take the crudeness of a couple of posters too seriously, but I do hope you listen to those here with experience. You can get killed when things go wrong.

Cheers,


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jul 11, 2010)

What prices were you given? Is that price as valuable as a broken limb or a nasty cut or worse yet???? Having a little climbing exp might have gotten you by before making some cuts aloft, but as soon as you add rigging things get real tricky real quick.............Anyways if you do tackle this job have somebody there with you in case something goes wrong, they can get help.


----------

